# The Navy To Borrow USS Gunston



## tomahawk6 (6 Oct 2006)

The Navy is borrowing the USS Gunston Hall for amphibious training.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Metro/532661.html


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Oct 2006)

> They’ll be working on a scenario that involves sending troops ashore to secure a failing state, he said.
> 
> Their job could entail everything from dealing with narco-terrorists to evacuating innocent civilians. It could also include "low-intensity to mid-intensity combat operations."



That's pretty interesting. Wonder if that's a focus in training we may see more in? Are we looking at having an amphibious-capable operational unit, and if so, to what end?

Something akin to a USMC MEU ?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (6 Oct 2006)

This is likely in support of SCTF trials.  There are a couple of threads on this already.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Oct 2006)

The USN may provide Canada with a ship from either the LPD-4 class or LSD-36 class that are due for decommissioning until the amphibious warship that Canada may build comes online.


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 Oct 2006)

This is in support of the SCTF, you can read about all of this on the DIN.  There is a great website about the SCTF and the upcoming exercise involving the Gunston Hall.  Even if we were given one until the so-called BHS comes online I doubt we could man it.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (6 Oct 2006)

Well that does seem very interesting indeed. IMO this shows that the CF is really pushing for a make over and aquire new abilities. The article says we might train with an assualt ship again in the future and mentions it could be another ally. Now obviously the Americans would be first choice, who could the other ally be? Great Britian? 

 I can see the Americans wanting to help us because they want Canada to "beef-up". It makes sense because we are neighbours in the "new world" and they want an independently strong forced neighbour. As for other allies helping what would be the their motivation to help us train? Does the CF pay these governments to help train?

 I am just  curious, sorry if the questions sound stupid. Can i hide behind the fact i am a civilian. sure why not.


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 Oct 2006)

Canadians have conducted amphibious operations on the USS Gunston Hall before, I think it was Unified Spirit back in 2000....My (RCR the navy is for fat guys) brother was onboard for that.  I do believe that this would be first time that Canadians have conducted this type of exercise using Canadian assets as an all Canadian force. (obviously we don't have the BHS, so our big brother is letting us use one of his)... 

Honestly though lets be real here, there isn't a chance in hell that this ship is going to sneak past the Windsor!  DBF!   :skull:

Motivation for other allies helping out? My guess would be force interoperability, most missions are not conducted by one nation, but by many, if we all train to fight as one, the chances of blue on blue are decreased and the success of the mission is increased.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Oct 2006)

I did  days on the Gunston Hall back on 01 with 1 RCR, back then some full Colonel was on t asking what we thought of the ship and about amphib op's in general. He said it was something being looked at very seriously by the CF. Well 6 years later and bam it's less and idea and more an implementation and trials.


As for who other then the U.S Marines we would work with, well that's simple the other famous (some say harder but it's apples and oranges) Marine unit in NATO, the Royal Marine Commado's. Personally I hope we go more the route of the UK Royal Marines and less the U.S Marines, I don't think we need "shock troops or "storm troopers" I think we need the capabilities more in line with what the RM's have to offer.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Oct 2006)

When they say “borrow” is that like when my neigbour “borrows” my power drill, or are the cousins actually expecting us to give this thing back when the exercise is done. 8)

Seriously good to see. Another skill set that may, no most likely will be needed in the future and another one we seen to have let fade. I wasn’t aware of the RCR ex’s Oakley boy mentioned, and the only really large regular amphibious exercises I recall were the Potlach ones in the 1970s-1980s with 3 PPCLI and USMC in the Pacific.


----------



## 3rd Herd (6 Oct 2006)

Your right Danjou
Potlach 1- was in California
Potlatch 2- was the invasion of Amchitka island, all PPCLI involved received a deed to 1 square yard of the island.
Several amp assaults were also done over the years involving the liberation of the Jordon River/Port Renfrew from the dreaded Fantasians


----------



## ringo (7 Oct 2006)

IMHO its high time Canada had amphibs, SIr Galahad could be had from UK for a song commissioned 1987, recently decommissioned, crew only 50.
If the big US ships are on the table I'd shy away from Austin and Anchorage types and try for Harpers Ferry or Whidbey Island type.
Of course 2 ships are required and one should be Juno Beach the other Vimy Ridge.


----------



## TCBF (7 Oct 2006)

Name them after Landings.  Dieppe, Normandy, Sicily, etc.


----------



## ringo (7 Oct 2006)

Juno Beach was the Canadian part of Normandy, besides there is already a USS Normandy.
Dieppe was a disaster while Vimy Ridge was certainly one of the most important Canadian battles of WW1.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Oct 2006)

Dieppe might have ben a disaster but do you have a problem of honouring those soldiers who fought and died there? Even those that lost their battles deserve to be honoured....

Personally I am glad we never got the Sir Galalhad, speaking with my RN buddies the damn thing apparently spent the last few years alongside broken down then she actually sailed. Where is the benefit with another broken down ship???


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Oct 2006)

Given that these (if they were to come our way) would be naval vessals, IF they were to be named in honour of battle honours, then those should probably be NAVAL battle honours.  Still, "HMCS Battle of the Atlantic" is a bit winded.  Why not designate them a class (such as Political class), then we'd have the HMCS Conservative, fairly bland, but gets the job done, and HMCS New Democratic.  All flowery and stuff, has "Make Love not War" and other Hippie sayings spray painted on its sides, flies a rainbow flag vice the Canadian Flag and it runs at the first sign of trouble  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (7 Oct 2006)

VG would that be followed by HMCS Liberals, always sailing around in circles. I won't even get into the HMCS Bloc Quebecois ;D

If they are Landing Ships then by all means name them after landings, HMCS Dieppe and HMCS Juno Beach do have a nice ring to them. Should we ever buy/commision others then HMCS Husky, HMCS Anzio (FSSF were there), HMCS Attu HMCS Kiska are all available.

If the BHS is more a helicopter carrier, then maybe it's time to resurrect HMCS Nabob, HMCS Puncher, HMCS Warrior, HMCS Magnificent, or even HMCS Bonaventure.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2006)

Agreed Danjanou, very fitting names indeed.


----------



## rmacqueen (8 Oct 2006)

Given the problems with landing troops during Operation Lancaster in the Artic this summer, it may have put a higher priority on creating an amphibious capability for the CF.



> However, getting the soldiers onto a small Zodiac by dangling them from a rope ladder over the side of the ship took hours longer than scheduled.
> 
> As well, heavy surf swamped the small boat when it landed on a steep, rocky coastline. The soldiers were forced to bail out with their helmets and stand waist- and chest-deep in the freezing water to push the craft back out to sea and cut loose ropes that had become entangled in the propeller.
> 
> ...



Arctic exercise reveals military weaknesses
Getting Forces to work well together will take some time
http://thechronicleherald.ca/Canada/523691.html


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2006)

Before you learn how to run you must crawl, this is whats happening now.


----------



## cameron (8 Oct 2006)

Just  a question, excuse my ignorance (fools ask questions to be made wise ;D), what does SCTF stand for?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2006)

Have you used the Search function? I bet you will find the answer...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (8 Oct 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Dieppe might have ben a disaster but do you have a problem of honouring those soldiers who fought and died there? Even those that lost their battles deserve to be honoured....
> 
> Personally I am glad we never got the Sir Galalhad, speaking with my RN buddies the damn thing apparently spent the last few years alongside broken down then she actually sailed. Where is the benefit with another broken down ship???



It would also have the added feature of being an actual place in Canada.....Dieppe, New Brunswick.
there was a lot of valour on the beaches of Dieppe my friends. Lest we Forget!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (8 Oct 2006)

cameron said:
			
		

> Just  a question, excuse my ignorance (fools ask questions to be made wise ;D), what does SCTF stand for?



Set Search Parameters 
Your search query didn't return any matches.  
Search for: SCTF
   
e.g. Orwell "Animal Farm" -movie  


Advanced search


----------



## rmacqueen (8 Oct 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> It would also have the added feature of being an actual place in Canada.....Dieppe, New Brunswick.
> there was a lot of valour on the beaches of Dieppe my friends. Lest we Forget!


and not necessarily a disaster as there were the "lessons learned" that were applied to Normandy.


----------



## PigPen (14 Oct 2006)

Is anyone else participating in this ex?


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Oct 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> and not necessarily a disaster as there were the "lessons learned" that were applied to Normandy.



In addition it served to mask the excursion of large numbers of vessels departing from British ports with troops bound for the North African landings.  In addition to its training value (amphib ops generally, canadian force in particular)  it also was intended to pick up radar intelligence, as well as acting as a diversionary raid.


----------



## ringo (14 Oct 2006)

Monty wanted Dieppe cancelled probably wanting the forces or shipping assigned to NA were they would have IMO been better employed.
Mountbatten insisted, I for one wish Monty had his way, no one will ever be able to tell me Dieppe wasn't a screw up from start to finish, the lessons learned argument wasn't worth the blood shed that day.


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Oct 2006)

ringo said:
			
		

> ... no one will ever be able to tell me Dieppe wasn't a screw up from start to finish, the lessons learned argument wasn't worth the blood shed that day.



Agreed.  

The Torch landings were planned at the same time as Dieppe and took place successfully days later with troops launched on the same day.


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Oct 2006)

Kirkhill,

Whoa. Dieppe was on 19 August, while the Torch landings took place in early November.


----------



## tlg (14 Oct 2006)

Does this mean that we are going to create a "Royal Marine" force or are we just going to train the battalions we have now for amphib ops?


----------



## kratz (14 Oct 2006)

For now this is a training exercise to see how well the concept works out for us. The results and lessons learned will guide decisions weather to create a Marine or adjust battalion training for Amphib ops.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

SCTF would not be a marine battalion.  It would be an infantry battle group on 10 days NTM.  It's mode of travel would be by ship.  It would not conduct a "Saving Private Ryan" type of beach assault (even though that opening scene still kills me: the MGs were deadly because they fired in enfilade from defiladed positions, not because they fired into the landing craft when they unloaded the troops...but I digress)


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Oct 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Kirkhill,
> 
> Whoa. Dieppe was on 19 August, while the Torch landings took place in early November.



OOPs - Major OOPs.

Letting my memory run away with me.  I'll have to go back and see if I can find the reference but I clearly remember reading some book on Dieppe where it was stated that vessels bound for North Africa (perhaps it was just a resupply convoy for Montgomery) were scheduled out of port the same day as the Dieppe landings to cover their movements.  I seem to recall the book connected that movement with Torch but that may just be my fading memory.

Thanks for setting me straight on the timings Old Sweat.  :-[


----------



## cobbler (15 Oct 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> Does this mean that we are going to create a "Royal Marine" force or are we just going to train the battalions we have now for amphib ops?



You wouldn't need one, Australia doesn't and we have been conducting successful amphib operations for quite a while now.


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Oct 2006)

cobbler said:
			
		

> You wouldn't need one, Australia doesn't and we have been conducting successful amphib operations for quite a while now.


The CF is having enough problems filling the slots that they already have without the formation of a marine corps.  Just like back in the days of ACE the amphib capability would more than likely come from existing units that have specialized training but, as the Arctic ex this summer showed, different equipment is needed to make it functional.  Embarking infantry into zodiacs from a frigate just doesn't work.


----------



## ringo (15 Oct 2006)

It's called dissimilar replacement IE repace the Tribal's with a couple LPD's manpower problem solved, upgrades to Halifax's ESSM system will mitigate Tribal's withdrawal they are old and tiered although some of there systems could be retrofitted into new construction.
LSD's of the Harper's Ferry and Whidbey Island were built for between $157-167million US apiece, Canada could enquire about availability and cost of these relatively modern units.
IMO Sir Galahad could be bought from UK on the cheap for interim sealift, cost probably less than $10 million.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2006)

(ringo, if you read some of the above posts, there's a reason the Sir Galahad is up for the big heave ho)


----------



## SoF (16 Oct 2006)

I'm trying to get a GD contract for this exercise so hopefully I'll be on the Gunston soon


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Oct 2006)

I missed out on an oppourtunity to volunteer for this exercise, it looks like it is going to be interesting, but again I will say this..... It will be a total failure, the Gunston Hall won't have a chance to land its troops with the Windsor patrolling the area!!   Not a chance in hell, that is unless they have some submariner singing in the underwater telephone again, so the skimmers have something to listen too....   :skull:


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 Oct 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> I missed out on an oppourtunity to volunteer for this exercise, it looks like it is going to be interesting, but again I will say this..... It will be a total failure, the Gunston Hall won't have a chance to land its troops with the Windsor patrolling the area!!   Not a chance in hell, that is unless they have some submariner singing in the underwater telephone again, so the skimmers have something to listen too....   :skull:



Too funny Sub_Guy.

All they have to do is put some beer and fresh p0rn in a watertight container and throw it over the side, the Windsor will surface like a cork in a bathtub and then sh'e game over for the sewer tube.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2006)

Well the Royal Canadian Marines (RCM) would be kind of catchy. In a perfect world it would make sense to have such a unit, but there are lots of other more pressing issues for the moment, but perhaps later.

You could designate a reserve unit as a Marine unit (no doubt the military will choose a unit from the prairies)  :   where they could start practicing with tactics and being used in exercises to start building the knowledge base.


----------



## 3rd Herd (16 Oct 2006)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> In addition it served to mask the excursion of large numbers of vessels departing from British ports with troops bound for the North African landings.  In addition to its training value (amphib ops generally, canadian force in particular)  it also was intended to pick up radar intelligence, as well as acting as a diversionary raid.



Just to tag onto Kirkhill, the Dieppe Raid was also a political opperation in that Churchill had to appease Stalin's repeated requests for the opening of a second front. Secondly, it could be also deemed a strategic opperation in that the political opperation of appeasing Stalin caused the Germans to shift resources from the east to the west.

Added:

As previously mentioned in preceeding posts in this thread. The 3rd Bn did participate in several water landings and maybe some one will dust off the learned lessons.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Oct 2006)

2 RCR also did some exercises in the late 90s with US forces on Newfounland.  MARCOT?


----------



## Danjanou (16 Oct 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> You could designate a reserve unit as a Marine unit (no doubt the military will choose a unit from the prairies)  :   where they could start practicing with tactics and being used in exercises to start building the knowledge base.



Probably right especially when there is a unit that once operated as Marines or Naval Infantry, albeit not since 1814 aside form one amphibious op in 1915, and is surrounded by water, the Royal Newfoundland Regiment.


----------



## ringo (16 Oct 2006)

Geo, care to define your statement further, Sir Galahad IIRC is currently moored alongside Whale Island in Portsmouth, taking place of HMS Bristol which was used there as an accommodation ship.
Sir Galahad with a limited crew of 50 with limited Ro/Ro space two flight spots and only 20 years old would be an excellent start.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2006)

I think it will be political suicide to buy another used British warship, regardless of the shape it is in.


----------



## tlg (16 Oct 2006)

But British == MAD QUALITY. 'cause I sure want a Sub with a dent the size of a large pepperoni pizza in the side of it, and that smell of smoke, that's nothing, it's there for the ambiance.


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Oct 2006)

Nevertheless they are good boats (ref to subs)...   That being said, for a BHS how about we follow the same road as our "much smarter with their cashola brothers down south".   The Canberra class looks to be a decent project.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canberra_class_large_amphibious_ship


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Oct 2006)

RFA Sir Galahad was mainly designed as a logistics ship,  from my RN collegues she has been pretty much gutted and will be scrapped soon.


----------



## ringo (17 Oct 2006)

I have been advised that Sir Galahad is tied up at Whale Island Portsmouth as an accommodation ship the vessel's mess facilities are I am informed a great improvement over the former accommodation ship HMS Bristol, I emailed the Disposal Service Agency, UK Aug 30/06 regarding Sir Galahad.
Sir Galahad has been declared surplus.
The ships value will depend on what any government is prepared to pay.
Currently Sir Galahad has not been offered to the Canadian government but if they are intrested DSA will gladly pursue a sale.
I believe a couple LSL's were offered for sale to Sri Lanka, but don;t know how this panned out.

Canada has managed several landing ops in WW2 without dedicated Marine forces although I agree Royal Canadian Marines sounds great.
The SSF operated in the Aleutians and Anzio, these were however primarily US operations, where as Juno Beach and Vimy Ridge were primarily Cdn operations.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Oct 2006)

Vimy Ridge was not a landing....


----------



## geo (17 Oct 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Vimy Ridge was not a landing....


 - though the terrain did look like the moon landing


----------



## ringo (18 Oct 2006)

There are quit a few amphibious which carry names which have nothing to do with landings, IE Tobruk, Ocean, Foudre, Galicia, San Giorgio, Rotterdam, Wasp, Belleau Wood, San Antonio and Pearl Harbour.
Vimy Ridge Canada's outstanding military success off WW2.


----------



## geo (18 Oct 2006)

Ringo,
Vimy Ridge was a WW1 battle
Dieppe was a naval op in WW2

Given that Nfld is now part of Canada, we might consider Gallipoli as a landing where (now) Canadians made their ultimate committment.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Oct 2006)

ringo said:
			
		

> There are quit a few amphibious which carry names which have nothing to do with landings, IE Tobruk, Ocean, Foudre, Galicia, San Giorgio, Rotterdam, Wasp, Belleau Wood, San Antonio and Pearl Harbour.
> Vimy Ridge Canada's outstanding military success off WW2.



er that would be World War 1 there. :-[

As for the other names: Tobruk was partially an amphibious action wijh landings resupplies and withdrawals by sea. The naval connections of Pearl Harbour, Rotterdam,  Ocean should be apparant, Wasp is named after a WW2 carrier ( several actually) and carries on a long line of navla ships with that name.  Belleau Wood was a USMC battle therefore appropriate for the name of a ship that carries Marines. 

Edit Geo beat me to it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Oct 2006)

> Canada has managed several landing ops in WW2 without dedicated Marine forces although I agree Royal Canadian Marines sounds great.
> The SSF operated in the Aleutians and Anzio, these were however primarily US operations, where as Juno Beach and Vimy Ridge were primarily Cdn operations.



You were referring to landings in this segment hence the eason why Vimy was pointed out as it was not a landing at all...


----------



## cobbler (19 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Given that Nfld is now part of Canada, we might consider Gallipoli as a landing where (now) Canadians made their ultimate committment.



Ease up there mate.

I doubt that would make Canada very popular in Australia and New Zealand, the Gallipoli landings are seen as the 'true' birth of our nations, loss of our innocence, and the ANZACs who served there (all since passed away) are held in almost god like status by the entire population (in Aus anyway).


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2006)

Same can be said in Newfoundland ... whose boys fought at the ANZACs side


----------



## Kirkhill (19 Oct 2006)

cobbler, there was room enough for the Newfoundlanders on the hills at Gallipoli.   There should be room enough in the history books too.  Even those written by rabbit poachers.  ;D


----------



## ringo (19 Oct 2006)

My Bad of course Vimy WW1, nor did I mean to imply that Vimy was a landing.

Were is it written that amphibious ships needs to be named after a landing naval action or operation my marine unit?

WW2 Canada operated Prince Henry and Prince David as Landing Ships.

HMAS Tobruk recognizes the Australia part of Tobruk.

Gallipoli is a non-starter IMO.


----------



## geo (20 Oct 2006)

ringo said:
			
		

> Gallipoli is a non-starter IMO.



Pray tell why?


----------



## Cloud Cover (20 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Pray tell why?



We have enough of our own military disasters without referring a ships name to an event that others already lay claim too?[N&L excepted]


----------



## STONEY (20 Oct 2006)

Because its a silly name for a Canadian warship but why would that stop the dept. of silly names from nameing a ship after a place most Canadians never heard of, probably the same reason they named the subs after city's when the Frigates were already named after city's.  The naming of ships isn't done because their "cool" or "awesome" but what is politically correct at the time, tradition or history be dammed. 
 Cheers


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Oct 2006)

At least you guys don't put first Nation names on your ships like the CCG hovercraft, now nicknamed as See Poo & See Ya!  :


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Oct 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> At least you guys don't put first Nation names on your ships like the CCG hovercraft, now nicknamed as See Poo & See Ya!  :


What do you think the tribal class destroyers are named after?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Oct 2006)

Tribal names are ok, it's the local names that cause us grief.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Nov 2006)

She and her OHP escort pulled in this morning.  I hope the lads and lassies have a good liberty while they are in town.  I am looking forewards to the next three weeks and hope it will be interesting for all.

The ground pounders will be having a good trip I am sure.  Lots of interesting rides to take and places to see.


----------



## kratz (2 Nov 2006)

We could always return to naming the ships after flowers. _HMCS PANSY _ anyone?  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Nov 2006)

http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/canada/ww2/flower/

I would have no problems serving on a ship named after the Flower class corvettes, without those ships and men we would not have won the Battle of Atlantic


----------



## Red 6 (2 Nov 2006)

kratz said:
			
		

> We could always return to naming the ships after flowers. _HMCS PANSY _ anyone?  ;D



Hey watch the jokes about Flowers! (That's my last name)  :nana:


----------



## Sheerin (4 Nov 2006)

Sadly, at least one of her crew won't be particpating in the exercises...



> American sailor killed in Halifax bar fight
> Police in Halifax were interviewing five suspects taken into custody after an American sailor was stabbed to death in a bar brawl early Saturday.
> 
> About 20 people were involved in the fight at the downtown nightclub Rain, police said.
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/canada/nova-scotia/story/2006/11/04/sailor-killed.html


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Nov 2006)

My apologies to his family and crew for the abuse of trust and my condolences.  

It will be truly interesting to hear the details on this one.


----------



## SoF (4 Nov 2006)

Verry sad to hear. I'm kind of glad I didn't get that contract to go on the USS Gunston.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Nov 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> Verry sad to hear. I'm kind of glad I didn't get that contract to go on the USS Gunston.



Why? Do you doubt the integrity and professionalism of American personnel? I do not and I think you need to make an apology.

And wrt to this post....


> My apologies to his family and crew for the abuse of trust and my condolences.


Seeing how we don't know the details the speculation of _abuse of trust _ is just that....speculation!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Nov 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Why? Do you doubt the integrity and professionalism of American personnel? I do not and I think you need to make an apology.
> 
> And wrt to this post....Seeing how we don't know the details the speculation of _abuse of trust _ is just that....speculation!




From the Halifax Herald today.....this is the result of the rowdiness that usually ensues down around that area on the weekends.  This area is notorius for assualts and altercations.
This isn't about anti-americanism...abuse of trust or anything else.
As in years gone by...sailors go ashore and party...sometimes they are in the wrong place at the wrong time and bad things happen...end of story...condonlences to the family are in order. The military family will pay full honours and assist in the repatriation of a brother in arms  

Visiting sailor killed
American stabbed outside bar
By BRIAN HAYES Staff Reporter



Police had six people in custody Saturday in the fatal stabbing of an American sailor outside a downtown Halifax bar early that morning.

Another American sailor was slightly injured and was being treated in hospital, police said.

"It was like a madhouse," a witness said of the altercation that began about 3:45 a.m. when two women in their early to mid-20s began fighting outside the entrance to Rain Lounge Club on Argyle Street near Sackville.

"They were trying to rip each other’s hair out."

It’s believed the fight began inside the club and then spilled out onto the street.

The witness, who wouldn’t give his name, said up to 40 people soon gathered, including several American servicemen, and some in the crowd began grabbing and yelling at one another.

Because of the number of people and poor lighting conditions, the witness said he didn’t see the stabbing or a body on the ground.

He said police began arriving 20 minutes later and a few minutes later, eight cruisers converged on the scene and officers began breaking up what had degenerated into a brawl.

They found the 28-year-old sailor in a nearby doorway. He was suffering from a stab wound.

Theresa Brien, public affairs supervisor with Halifax Regional Police, said in a news release that the sailor was taken to hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

Ms. Brien said police identified and stopped a possible suspect vehicle immediately after the stabbing. The male driver had jumped out and fled but was caught a short time later after being pursued by patrol officers and a police dog.

Police also arrested four other occupants of the vehicle, she said. A sixth man was apprehended for obstructing police. 

All the men, along with witnesses, were being interviewed by investigators throughout the day Saturday. No charges had been laid as of late Saturday evening.

The name and hometown of the victim has not been released, and the U.S. navy has declined comment on the matter. But it is believed he is a crew member of one of two American warships that arrived in Halifax last week to participate in Canadian exercises aimed at putting troops ashore at hot spots around the world.

Police investigators spent most of Saturday searching the stretch of Argyle between Prince and Sackville streets, which was cordoned off with police tape.

More than a dozen numbered police identification markers could be seen scattered about in front of the club as police looked for evidence. One marker was beside a large pool of blood in a nearby doorway.

Two vehicles, a brown-maroon Buick Regal and a silver Chevrolet Aveo, were parked in the middle of the street near the club’s entrance.

A police identification marker was on top of the trunk of the Buick and a set of keys was lying on its roof. The vehicle’s passenger window was rolled down and what appeared to be a red woollen jacket was draped over the front seat.

Just before 3 p.m., a fire truck arrived and a crew started washing away the bloodstain in front of the club. Shortly afterward, Argyle Street was re-opened to traffic.

Rain opened as usual later in the night. Two doormen worked the entrance closest to the Economy Shoe Shop, checking IDs, laughing and chatting with the patrons in line.

Police are asking anyone who may have information about the stabbing or the altercation to call 490-5016 or anonymously through Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477 (TIPS).

( bhayes@herald.ca)


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Nov 2006)

The authorities have this tragic incident well in hand.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061105/sailor_charges_061105/20061105?hub=Canada

Three N.S. men charged in U.S. sailor's death

Updated Sun. Nov. 5 2006 6:27 PM ET

Canadian Press

HALIFAX -- An American sailor killed during an early-morning bar brawl in Halifax was a "Good Samaritan'' trying to break up a fight he wasn't even involved in, police said Sunday.

Hull Technician 1st Class Damon Crooks, 28, of West Palm Beach, Fla., was stabbed early Saturday outside a popular downtown club after a fight that began inside spilled onto the street.

Cory Wright, 23, of Halifax was charged Sunday with first-degree murder. Two other local men face less severe charges.

Crooks and at least one other sailor, who was taken to hospital with minor injuries, apparently tried to break up a fight that escalated into a brawl involving about 20 people, said police spokeswoman Theresa Brien.

"There was a disturbance unrelated to the American sailors, where a local individual was being assaulted,'' said Brien.

"It looks like the American sailors attempted to intervene as Good Samaritans, at which point the disturbance escalated.''

Brien said police don't think the two seamen were targeted because they were American sailors. She said there were other U.S. sailors at the scene, although it wasn't clear whether any were in uniform at the time.

A witness told the Halifax Chronicle-Herald the melee started as a fight between two women at the club.

Crooks was stationed on the USS Doyle, one of two American naval vessels in Halifax to take part in exercises with the Canadian navy.

The training began Friday and was expected to continue for several weeks.

Cmdr. Herman Phillips, a spokesman for the U.S. navy, said it was a tragedy that would be felt throughout the fleet.

"Any death hits the navy family very, very hard,'' Phillips said in an interview from Norfolk, Va.

"But it's also a time when ... sailors come together and take care of their own.''

Police initially arrested six people after the stabbing. The other three were questioned and released.

Wright is scheduled to appear in court on Monday.

A 24-year-old Dartmouth man faces a charge of assault, while a 22-year-old man, also from Dartmouth, faces a charge of obstruction. Both are to appear in court on Dec. 14.

Halifax's third murder of the year has underscored concerns over increased violence in the city, particularly in the downtown core.

Police have recently stepped up patrols in the area to curb assaults and fights as the city's nightclubs close for the night, some as late as 3 or 4 a.m.

Halifax's mayor has promised to hold a meeting this week between police and downtown businesses to discuss what needs to change.

Peter Kelly said even though the number of assaults is on the decline, which he attributes in part to the increased police presence, more needs to be done to curb the violence.

"Our increased presence in the downtown seems to have had an effect, but I think we still have other issues we still need to bring to the forefront,'' Kelly said Sunday.

"We want to see what's going on and what's going well and what's not going so well.''

Kelly said several ideas will be discussed, such as using video surveillance on downtown streets and examining whether bars and nightclubs should close earlier.

But while he acknowledged many in the city have grown wary about the violence, he insisted Halifax is safe place to enjoy a night out.

"Things are very safe here, but that doesn't mean that we become complacent.''


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2006)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Front/540825.html



> *Fund for sailor tops $34,000*
> 
> By KRISTEN LIPSCOMBEStaff Reporter
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (15 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the info Mich.
Wasn't the fault of anyone particular that this happened but it is good that some good people have come forward.


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Nov 2006)

Dress with a difference tomorrow across Formation Halifax will be putting the proceeds towards this fund.

Even on ships, where we don't get to dress in Civies, there will be money collected.

NS


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2006)

We are collecting while at sea and the monies will be deposited when we get back into town next week.  From what I understand he was a good man and will be sorely missed.  I hope that if the roles were reversed, they would do something like this for one of our chaps.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (17 Nov 2006)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Dress with a difference tomorrow across Formation Halifax will be putting the proceeds towards this fund.
> 
> Even on ships, where we don't get to dress in Civies, there will be money collected.
> 
> NS



Yep....gonna wear red and put my toonie in the bucket for the cause....support our troops and our fallen comrade at the same time...I hope we really show this family that Canadian sailors care by a big donation. Ready Aye Ready


----------



## niner domestic (17 Nov 2006)

The donation form on the website is quite easy to use.  However, it just takes MC or Visa.


----------



## navymich (13 Jan 2007)

An update today about the fundraising: http://thechronicleherald.ca/Metro/552187.html



> Local sailors raise cash for slain navy man’s family
> 
> By CHRIS LAMBIE Staff Reporter
> 
> ...



It is nice to see a community come together like this, both the city and the base.


----------



## old medic (12 Jun 2009)

http://www.calgarysun.com/news/canada/2009/06/12/9778446.html

15 years for killing of U.S. sailor in Halifax
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
Last Updated: 12th June 2009, 1:32pm



> HALIFAX — A Halifax man convicted of manslaughter in the stabbing death of an American sailor was sentenced Friday to 15 years in prison.
> 
> Cory Wright had pleaded guilty to the charge in the killing of Damon Crooks when a brawl broke out on Nov. 4, 2006, at a Halifax nightclub.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (12 Jun 2009)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090612/ns_stab_090612/20090612?hub=Canada

Family of U.S. man killed in N.S. wanted harsher sentence
Updated Fri. Jun. 12 2009 5:50 PM ET
The Canadian Press



> HALIFAX, N.S. -- Relatives of an American sailor who was stabbed in the heart during a brawl in Halifax said the sentence given Friday to the killer would have been much tougher had more witnesses come forward.
> 
> Following an emotional series of victim-impact statements, Justice Felix Cacchione sentenced Cory Wright to 15 years in prison in the Nov. 4, 2006, manslaughter death of Damon Crooks, a 27-year-old from Jacksonville, Fla.
> 
> ...


----------



## X-mo-1979 (13 Jun 2009)

Sailor's killer gets 15-year jail sentence
http://thechronicleherald.ca/Front/9012170.html

A Halifax man convicted of manslaughter in the stabbing death of an American sailor has been sentenced to 15 years in prison.

Cory Wright had pleaded guilty to the charge in the killing of Damon Crooks when a brawl broke out on Nov. 4, 2006, at a downtown Halifax nightclub.

When time already served in jail on remand is taken into account, Wright's sentence by Justice Felix Cacchione of the Nova Scotia Supreme Court is reduced to 11 years in prison.

Wright, 25, must serve a minimum of 5 1/2 years before he is eligible for parole.

Wright was originally charged with second-degree murder, but admitted to the lesser charge in court in March after defence lawyers reached a deal with the Crown.

Crooks,  a 28-year-old sailor from Jacksonville, Fla., was in Halifax aboard the USS Doyle when he died. He was stabbed after an altercation at the Rain nightclub spilled out onto the sidewalk on Argyle Street.

Crooks left behind a pregnant fiancee, who gave birth to a little girl almost two months after the murder.

Members of his family read victim impact statements that remembered Crooks as a hero who was attempting to help others when the brawl broke out and spilled onto the street on the night he died.
Wright was arrested within minutes of the stabbing and has been held at the Central Nova Scotia Correctional Facility in Dartmouth. He was originally charged with first-degree murder but the charge was reduced to second-degree murder a couple of months later.

He was on parole at the time for attempted murder in connection with a 2002 stabbing.

Mr. Crooks’ family said they were extremely disappointed when they were notified that the murder charge was reduced to manslaughter.

_*Mr. Crooks’ sister Erin Crooks noted that during the time of the attack on her brother, Mr. Wright was on parole for stabbing a Halifax man and his girlfriend repeatedly.*_

"With that type of track record and that type of heinous crime, and getting only manslaughter, it’s a slap on the hand," she said.

The killing prompted Mayor Peter Kelly to establish a roundtable on violence in 2007.

Nova Scotians reached out to Mr. Crooks’ family in the wake of the murder. A public memorial attended by family members was held in Halifax on the anniversary of Mr. Crooks’ death in November 2007.

And more than $60,000 was donated to a trust for Mr. Crooks’ fiancée Schyla Washington and her baby daughter.


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Jun 2009)

> Wright was reported to have been swinging his knife widely "with the result that Damon Crooks, who may have been trying to break up the fighting, was stabbed four times."



Swinging a knife widely - establishing a defensive screen - results in slashes.  If one slash were extremely well placed/misplaced then, IMO an accidental death (manslaughter) may occur.

Perhaps, at the end of an arc, the knife might cause a stabbing wound, which might be fatal.  That too could be taken as a possible manslaughter.

But four stab wounds does not sound accidental.  Especially from someone who (inadmissible in court I believe) has a track record of violent stabbing attacks.

This guy needs to chucked away for good. He broke his parole (his word) to commit this crime.  What good will his word be in 5 and 1/2 years?


----------

